# Central machine lathe.



## Stemy (May 10, 2020)

My wife bought me a used central machine wood lathe for Christmas. I need to get a new tool rest for it. Any recommendations. The post on my tool rest measured. 980. I seen a alot with 5/8 to 7/8 posts. Also a good jaw setup for it. All I have right now are couple pen mandrels. Once last question, where can I get some replacement points for my live center?
Thank you.


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2020)

I've got a couple of extra ones, give me some time and I will measure them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2020)

What model do you have? Maybe post a pic of the label on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stemy (May 10, 2020)

Here is my lathe.


----------



## David Hill (May 11, 2020)

Should be a 1" post. 
If Tony doesn't have then I prolly do---will look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Should be a 1" post.
> If Tony doesn't have then I prolly do---will look.



I couldn't find the size of the post. If ut is a 1" I don't have any, mine are the smaller ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stemy (May 11, 2020)

Tony said:


> I couldn't find the size of the post. If ut is a 1" I don't have any, mine are the smaller ones.


Thanks. The posts measures .980 which I would say 1".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (May 11, 2020)

Will look in the shop tomorrow. Thinking have one or two. Will post pics if they're right.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 11, 2020)

0.9843 = 25 mm. Your tool rest post is 25 mm. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (May 12, 2020)

@Stemy
Ok! Success in the shop!
I have 2 that I can part with (no pun meant)
I’ve had a succession of lathes in my journey, so have some leftovers from them. Both are 1 inch.
First is a regular style toolrest, 6.5 inches tall. The actual stem that fits in the banjo is 2” long.
12 inches wide. No idea on brand. $15 + ship
Second: is One from round steeL, also 12 inches wide. It’S nearly 6 in. tall. Bought this one at a store— was experimenting. $25 + ship—- won’t see it cheaper.
I’m thinking a padded envelope or a flat rate box— will get that # in AM.
Well looked it up: a padded env. Is $9.00, a mfrb is $15
Both should fit in the box. PM me if interested.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (May 12, 2020)

Just saw/realized your other questions:
PSI makes a decent chuck— get the larger Barracuda. I’ve got 3 of em and turn big stuff no Problem.
Live centers— lots of variety there too. PSI has kits with multiple tips, other sites do too— just boils down to $.
I’m sure others will comment....
Also, the HF website— you can get a really decent “bullnose“ live center for about $30 or less as I recall. Don’t buy their chuck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Stemy (May 12, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Just saw/realized your other questions:
> PSI makes a decent chuck— get the larger Barracuda. I’ve got 3 of em and turn big stuff no Problem.
> Live centers— lots of variety there too. PSI has kits with multiple tips, other sites do too— just boils down to $.
> I’m sure others will comment....
> Also, the HF website— you can get a really decent “bullnose“ live center for about $30 or less as I recall. Don’t buy their chuck!


I was just looking at the live centers on HF. Lol. Let me know how much shipping is for that regular tool rest you have. Mine is worn out in the middle and sucks to use.


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2020)

@Stemy if I understand right you have a live center and need a new center? What type do you have?


----------



## Stemy (May 13, 2020)

Not sure what kind it is , it came with the lathe. The point is removable. The tip broke off and I ground a new one on it just to use until i find a new point or new live center.


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2020)

Stemy said:


> Not sure what kind it is , it came with the lathe. The point is removable. The tip broke off and I ground a new one on it just to use until i find a new point or new live center.
> 
> View attachment 187131



I have no idea on that one. My recommendation on a new one is a Nova. They have a set that has 2 cones, it's a great setup. A bit pricey, about $110 but very nice.


----------



## duncsuss (May 13, 2020)

Stemy said:


> Thanks. The posts measures .980 which I would say 1".



Nope - it is not 1" (and you don't need to ask me how I know that).

It is 25mm - as you correctly measured, just a few thou smaller than one inch.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## David Hill (May 13, 2020)

Stemy said:


> Not sure what kind it is , it came with the lathe. The point is removable. The tip broke off and I ground a new one on it just to use until i find a new point or new live center.
> 
> View attachment 187131


Haven’t looked at HF page so not sure if you can order one of theirs
Might look at Craft Supply, Packard, etc. etc
And it’s a MT2

and the toolrest measured at 0.98. PM sent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (May 13, 2020)

1+ on Nova for a new live center. Home Depot has it for $75, saw it somewhere about a month ago for $60. Really makes it easy for custom centers and using the "threaded insert" can use the same in the headstock as a drive center. You must have a 2MT in your headstock and tailstock.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/NOVA-Li...VD43ICh2HTA1MEAQYAyABEgIKL_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

For a chuck the Nova G3 will handle anything your lathe can.
You can usually find the chuck with the 50mm jaws for about 110 (130 on this Amazon).
I would suggest the set with three sets of jaws for $160 as each set of individual jaws run $30-60. Should give you a good range for holding the smallest up to the largest your lathe will handle.
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=nova+g3+chuck&ref=nb_sb_noss_1
This one is 1X8 direct threaded so it must match your lathe spindle. They do offer it in insert style and just get the insert you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2020)

David Hill said:


> Haven’t looked at HF page so not sure if you can order one of theirs
> Might look at Craft Supply, Packard, etc. etc
> And it’s a MT2
> 
> and the toolrest measured at 0.98. PM sent.



It looks like you can, click on the link that says Available Parts
https://www.harborfreight.com/12-in...ch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Stemy (May 14, 2020)

Tony said:


> It looks like you can, click on the link that says Available Parts
> https://www.harborfreight.com/12-in...ch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html


They show a 4 jaw chuck avaible, How well do you think that would work?


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2020)

Stemy said:


> They show a 4 jaw chuck avaible, How well do you think that would work?



I'm always pretty leery about buying anything from Harbor Freight. I would be concerned about it being true and staying that way. IMO you would be better off spending a bit more money and getting a Nova or PSI chuck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stemy (May 14, 2020)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2020)

Stemy said:


> I was thinking the same thing.



Look on Craigslist and Facebook Marketplace if you do Facebook. Most of what I've got that's how I bought it. You can get some great deals. If you have questions ask here!


----------



## David Hill (May 14, 2020)

Stemy said:


> They show a 4 jaw chuck avaible, How well do you think that would work?


HF?? Don't do it.
I bought a chuck from them when I first started--NOT self centering, no other jaws, basically a chuck for metal. Any other thing I saw was way too small.


----------



## duncsuss (May 15, 2020)

Stemy said:


> They show a 4 jaw chuck avaible, How well do you think that would work?



The part number in the list is 24056, which gave 0 results when I entered that as a search term. I think that is what's called "a lucky escape".


----------



## David Hill (May 15, 2020)

@Stemy 
Sent you a PM?
If not using paypal can work something out


----------

